# 6 second stutter/skipping problem



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

this has been going on for about 2 months now

usually on espn2, but now i notice it on most my recordings @ least once, usually twice and hour

for six seconds the audio and video skips, very slow
if i press pause it will go away 
but come back like ten minutes later

any others have this problem with the vip622

@ first it didnt bother me much

but now it is happening more often


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I've noticed something like this once. I recorded Over The Hedge for the kids, and this happened during it. However, when I rewound it back, it didn't happen again.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We've experienced this on numerous channels and programs since 4.47 downloaded. 4.48 didn't fix it. Sometimes the pause and restart fixes it, sometimes it doesn't and the glitch occurs in the same place. It is getting old.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

this has happened to my 622 also. usually on recordings at espn2. when i start over the playback it usually goes away. not much you could do to fix this except if it gets out of hand E* will have to replace it for you.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

lukin4u said:


> this has been going on for about 2 months now
> 
> usually on espn2, but now i notice it on most my recordings @ least once, usually twice and hour
> 
> ...


That happens quite frequently on the NFL channel. It doesn't matter much there though. A skip ahead will usually fix it. I tend to start watching about 90 minutes after the start to skip commercials and boring commentary.


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

We get it on a variety of channels, on live/buffered/recorded. On SD/HD channels. On both of our 622s. Its annoying.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

We get the stutter, but only on what we buffer or play back. No problem with real time TV. It's not really an annoyance yet.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I see this too at times. A cold restart will usually resolve it for X number of days. I just don't feel that anyone has ever identified what really triggers the cycle to recur. Please chime in if you do.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

moman19 said:


> I see this too at times. A cold restart will usually resolve it for X number of days. I just don't feel that anyone has ever identified what really triggers the cycle to recur. Please chime in if you do.


This happened to me this afternoon on the Science Channel (9490). I swapped tuners to see if the other tuner was doing it as well. I returned to 9490 and the problem went away. Maybe a coincidence but it cleared it up. I'll test this tonight on the NFL game. It happens a lot on that channel.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

is there a possible fix for this problem?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My brand new 722 did this right out of the box, along with a couple of other problems. They just replaced it.


----------



## Fastman (Jul 26, 2004)

I am in this boat as well.
Cold restart didnt fix for me.
After a cold restart, it says something to the effect that there is switch error, please run check switch. After a check switch, it does restore the programming. But i still have the stutter/skipping. Is it normal to have to run a check switch after a cold reboot?
Also, while it stutters and skips, there is brief pixelation/digital blocking.
Thanks
Fastman


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Haven't seen the problem in days now. Everything seems to be in synch and without stutter - whether recorded, buffered or real time. 

Maybe BB is reading?


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Our 722 has been doing this right out of the box. Stuttering video (or jerking video) which can last for a few seconds, a few minutes, or just go on indefinitely. It can be random and infrequent, and then at times it is very frequent. It happens with delayed (buffered) viewing, DVR viewing and live TV; and on all types of channels. Sometimes pausing and skipping forward and backward fixes it, sometimes changing channels fixes it, and other times nothing but a full reboot fixes it. 

We've had the 722 for about 3 months now, and have tolerated it, mainly because I dread the hassle of dealing with tech. support, and then replacing it with a new DVR. But I'm to the point now where I am ready to call. It's getting to be a real old!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

treiher said:


> Our 722 has been doing this right out of the box. Stuttering video (or jerking video) which can last for a few seconds, a few minutes, or just go on indefinitely. It can be random and infrequent, and then at times it is very frequent. It happens with delayed (buffered) viewing, DVR viewing and live TV; and on all types of channels. Sometimes pausing and skipping forward and backward fixes it, sometimes changing channels fixes it, and other times nothing but a full reboot fixes it.
> 
> We've had the 722 for about 3 months now, and have tolerated it, mainly because I dread the hassle of dealing with tech. support, and then replacing it with a new DVR. But I'm to the point now where I am ready to call. It's getting to be a real old!


They replaced mine by shipping a new one and having me ship the old one back. Suprisingly little hassle, but it was in the first week.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

is it the box ??

or is it software??


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

lukin4u said:


> is it the box ??
> 
> or is it software??


All I know is they muttered about the software, but sent a new box - same software release, no problem.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

I get this problem all the time on NBATV, NFL Network, FSNSW-HD, and sometimes ESPN2 recordings.

Obviously I watch a lot of sports, almost all on playback from the DVR. Never seen this problem on live TV. Usually pause/play clears it up, sometimes you have to skip back or forward to get it to go away.

Of course, this is way less annoying than the old problems with pre-4.x software, like unplayable or zero-length recordings which were kind of routine on sports recordings. So I'll take these easily-cleared up problems any day.

As with most things done on an embedded architecture like this, it's most likely both hardware and software causing the problem, although the fix will almost certainly have to come via software only. If someone can isolate a set of circumstances or a procedure that reliably reproduces the issue, then it is more likely to get fixed I'd think.

For me, my 622 has the latest software whatever that is (I can't remember, too lazy to check right now), output set to 720p, and this happens on the above mentioned sports channels during playback whether buffered or a complete recording.


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, within a few hours of me posting the video stuttering problem I have with the 722, the audio dropped out completely on all HD channels and recordings. It's just gone, and nothing brings it back. I have audio on all the standard def. stuff just fine. Reboot, hard reboot, check switch, you name it. So I went ahead and called tech. support. They had me repeat a reboot, and then said it needs to be replaced, very little hesitation. So I have a new box on the way now, and 3-5 days without any audio on all HD.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

my problem with this is an easy fix usually

press pause and it goes away

however, i hav noticed that when i do this it will come back quicker the next time

rather than just play it out for six seconds

it is still really annoying, either way!!


----------



## scottmail (Mar 6, 2006)

This same problem happened to me last night while I was watching American Idol on Fox.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

treiher said:


> Well, within a few hours of me posting the video stuttering problem I have with the 722, the audio dropped out completely on all HD channels and recordings. It's just gone, and nothing brings it back. I have audio on all the standard def. stuff just fine. Reboot, hard reboot, check switch, you name it. So I went ahead and called tech. support. They had me repeat a reboot, and then said it needs to be replaced, very little hesitation. So I have a new box on the way now, and 3-5 days without any audio on all HD.


This is why I've noted elsewhere that I hope the "new" Echostar will improve their quality control on the new HD boxes. Product features fantastic. Product manufacturing reliability, not so good....


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

lukin4u said:


> my problem with this is an easy fix usually
> 
> press pause and it goes away
> 
> ...


Thank you, lukin4u!

After it cleared up for a week or so, the stuttering came back last night. I read your post today and made a mental note to try your workaround the next time my 622 started stuttering. That happened this evening. I immediately pressed Pause and re-Pause ... the stutter went away. I then Skipped backwards to where the stutter had begun and only noticed a momentary glitch at the point where the stuttering had happened. The program kept playing with no problem even over the area that had been affected by the stutter before.

My 622 is almost a year old. I'm thinking it has more to do with software than hardware. It'll be interesting to see if it gets adddressed on the next release.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

scottmail said:


> This same problem happened to me last night while I was watching American Idol on Fox.


i however watch idol and it didnt happen to me it is usually 'Mike and Mike' on espn2 in morning win a notice it once an hour

also this has been going on for @ least 4 updates now!

so dont bet on the next one fixing this problem


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

lukin4u said:


> this has been going on for about 2 months now
> 
> usually on espn2, but now i notice it on most my recordings @ least once, usually twice and hour
> 
> ...


I rarely have this happen but a short pause stops it. Only happens once every few days. (vip622)


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

I had this happen for the first time ever on my 622 a couple of days ago while watching my recording of this week's Mythbusters. It happened about 3 times during the show. I haven't seen it again since.


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

treiher said:


> Well, within a few hours of me posting the video stuttering problem I have with the 722, the audio dropped out completely on all HD channels and recordings. It's just gone, and nothing brings it back. I have audio on all the standard def. stuff just fine. Reboot, hard reboot, check switch, you name it. So I went ahead and called tech. support. They had me repeat a reboot, and then said it needs to be replaced, very little hesitation. So I have a new box on the way now, and 3-5 days without any audio on all HD.


OK . . . got the replacement 722 in 3 days. We're on our third day with it now, and absolutely no problems. What a difference! I'm frustrated that I put up with the problems for so long, but you don't know if its a software problem, and you keep hoping it will go away. Plus there's the pain of setting up all your preferences, but at least I had all my DVR recordings archived on the USB drive. I sure appreciate that capability now! Only problem I have now with that is it was my third receiver for that USB drive (original 622, 722 upgrade, and now 722 replacement). If this receiver dies, from what I understand, I lose everything because you can only move the USB drive 3 times.

No question the video stuttering/jerking was a hardware problem, but I have to give Dish credit . . . they responded quickly and the new box works great. If you are putting up with this stuttering/jerking video problem, call them! Don't put up with it, you don't have to. It took the HD audio completely dropping out before I did, and I should have done it sooner.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

treiher said:


> Only problem I have now with that is it was my third receiver for that USB drive (original 622, 722 upgrade, and now 722 replacement). If this receiver dies, from what I understand, I lose everything because you can only move the USB drive 3 times.


It was announced at CES that Dish is going to have a key so you can switch the EHD as many times as you want among the units on an individual account. I don't know if that would help you or not at this point. If not, probably if you call Dish and explain the situation they may be able to "hit" your receiver and reset that counter. Glad you got your problems fixed.

Go Wildcats.


----------

